# Del Boy dictionary



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just to give you a laugh:

I recently bought a Berlitz English/Portuguese/English pocket dictionary on e-bay........ and have just discovered the Portuguese to English section is missing all the Ks & Ws. 

I'm not bothered about the cost because it was only 2 or 3 quid but maybe I should have asked if they'd obtained them from Trotter's Independent Traders! LOL!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

maybe because they don't exist in Portuguese except as peoples names or a foreign import of a word or phrase like Kate, Kit-Kat, William or Whisky,


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I wondered about that but have spent this morning text messaging my firewood supplier and he's using words that begin with K such as 'ke' and 'kere'.

So surely (even if he's using slang) some words do begin with K?

That said, my translator program doesn't recognise the words either.......


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Just ignore me. I'm still asleep.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Our big dictionaries say k,K eleventh letter of the alphabet, only used in foreign words, adopted in the Portuguese language and in internationally recognized symbols and abbreviations.
Same for W, Y

none of which helps me as I still have enough problems with language


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

So do your dictionaries have words starting with K, W or Y and if not, do you have any idea what my firewood supplier means when he uses the words 'ke' and/or 'kere'?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes they do but as quote Kart as in go-karting, kV as in kilowatt, watt, or the one I like westministeriano= connected with Westminister, yoga etc, no ke or kere maybe this is text speak or slang?
Johnboy when he wakes up might be able to get an answer


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Ah...... I hadn't thought of textspeak but the guy is only a youngster so it could well be that. 

I'll wait for Johnboy to get his morning coffee and his head on straight and hope he can maybe shed some light on it......


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Ah...... I hadn't thought of textspeak but the guy is only a youngster so it could well be that.
> 
> I'll wait for Johnboy to get his morning coffee and his head on straight and hope he can maybe shed some light on it......


 Morning lads. I've had my coffee and propped the eyes open but am none the wiser. I've emailed my PT girlfriend to see if she has any ideas. Meanwhile is there any chance you could either forward the SMS or PM me with the details? I'll PM my mobile to you TM.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Damn but this forum and the people on it are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Well done CM! It was txt spk. Replace the k with qu and in this case the message would read:

What wood do you want?

97 kgs at €42,000 / kg for 24 carat (give or take). That will be 4 mill to you guv. I thank you!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks guys....... as if the bloody language isn't confusing me enough the silly little so and so wants to use text speak!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

sounds pricey though text speak or not we pay 95-100€ per tractor load which is about 7.5m3 no not 7.5m3 it's 4m3


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've just found another supplier right here in the village and he's quoting me the same price of E45 per cubic metre for hardwood..... and my neighbour has just told me he pays the same so I guess that is the local price here.


----------



## Jonegy (Dec 1, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> Thanks guys....... as if the bloody language isn't confusing me enough the silly little so and so wants to use text speak!


(One of those flying visits - must get on here more often)

Dunno if it'll help but here's a few 'text speaks' I use regularly (in no particular order) with ex in-laws in .br

t/blz - esta or tudo beleza { greeting and response} ( used as question or statement) = Pt Euro - are you / I am fine 

t/... or ta - used often for are you / I am / it is

abço (s) - abraços = hugs

bjo (s) - kisses ( also bjoca, bjao, bjinho )

vc - voçê = you

kkkkkk = chuckle

KKKKK = lol / lmao

b/dia. tarde, noite = good morning - etc....

n/ - naum - num = naõ ( when pts or brs don't have keyboard/mobile with accents )


The k for qu is almost mandatory - and as usual - there are others - funny how ur mind goes blank when u try to list 'em.


Laughed like hell at the "granitesmits" apples a while ago - and seeing as it won't be long before Xmas is upon us ................. 

any takers for anyone knowing the tune to " XINGUBEU "


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

Officially there is no K - Y or W in the Portugues Language which I find rather strange as a good friend of mine is called Wilson ?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Senor Ilson perhaps then? LOL


----------

